# PowerFlex 525 manual



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

erics37 said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase an actual printed book copy of the User Manual? I'm sick of scrolling through my damn phone looking up parameters.



Why not just print out the pages you usually need ?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Eric, when I ordered a 525 a while back, my distributor over here said AB doesn't have a printed manual. I can only shake my head at whoever at AB thought all we need now is a simple PDF manual online.:no: 

I want that guy to try and set up a PID in a PF525 for the first time with nothing more than a mobile phone screen to scroll back and forth, like I had too. 

I finally said screw it and spent almost $80 at Office Max getting them to print and bind two copies of Powerflex 520 series manuals. For something I should get free, in the box, with the drive. Just like ABB does, at a lower price even.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Just print this out: http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/qs/520-qs001_-en-e.pdf

The quick setup guide.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

triden said:


> Just print this out: http://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/qs/520-qs001_-en-e.pdf
> 
> The quick setup guide.


Much more betterer ... I saw the manual after I posted ... 250 pages


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

emtnut said:


> Much more betterer ... I saw the manual after I posted ... 250 pages


If you print it double sided its only about 15 pages.

And I find AB manuals to be fairly decent. Try to read an Altivar manual sometime...bleh


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Cow said:


> Eric, when I ordered a 525 a while back, my distributor over here said AB doesn't have a printed manual. I can only shake my head at whoever at AB thought all we need now is a simple PDF manual online.:no:
> 
> I want that guy to try and set up a PID in a PF525 for the first time with nothing more than a mobile phone screen to scroll back and forth, like I had too.
> 
> ...


This is the very reason why I'm moving away from A/B VFDs and toward Baldor. A paper manual is included with every Baldor VFD, and it's pretty easy to understand. 

In fact, I'm moving away from A/B in general because it seems to be run by a bunch of MBAs instead of people who actually understand electrical equipment.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Cow said:


> Eric, when I ordered a 525 a while back, my distributor over here said AB doesn't have a printed manual. I can only shake my head at whoever at AB thought all we need now is a simple PDF manual online.:no:
> 
> I want that guy to try and set up a PID in a PF525 for the first time with nothing more than a mobile phone screen to scroll back and forth, like I had too.
> 
> ...


I literally have piles of ABB manuals sitting around :laughing: There's at least 3 identical ones in the bottom of every control cabinet, at least 6 on my van, and another dozen piled up on someone's desk. I appreciate it, of course, but at some point I wonder if they'll package a drive without a manual for those of us that have a bunch already :thumbup:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Before we stopped giving out printed manuals, we tossed probably 500# of manuals into the recycle bin every time there was a firmware change, and that's just one of hundreds of offices and thousands of distributors. The waste was incredible. Brochures and quick start guides can remain relevant for longer, but a manual for something that has changed is all but useless. 

If you want a printed one, your distributor can order it for you, I think they pay $3 for it. Most of mine just print it out for you when asked.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Allen Bradley Stopped sending manuals out a few years ago. They were sending full manuals then they went to a more basic Multilanguage version and then they went to a even more basic stapled together guide. Then it was just a paper saying if you need a manual one can be ordered from them. They were sending cd's with the manuals on them but stopped that also.

I think that there was a manual embedded in the documentation along with the eds file that you can download from the drive itself but I might be wrong. It would still have to be printed though.


----------

